# Coronary Thrombectomy



## OliviaPrice (Jun 18, 2009)

If our doctor performs a coronary thrombectomy using a Fetch or Export catheter what procedure code should we use?  We have been using procedure 92973 but after receiving my Coders' Desk Reference and reviewing the description for this procedure it describes the use of Angiojet not a Fetch or Export catheter.


----------



## bkiesecker (Jun 19, 2009)

well as long as the doctor is doing thrombectomy with the catheter it really does not matter,  new catheter come out all the time. the best thing is to research them so you understand what he should be doing, and have a idea if it fits the code description. 

However that being said a Fetch catheter is a angiojet catheter and a Export catheter is just another type of thrombus catheter . Both I would code using 92973. keep in mind thou it is a add-on code.

hope this helps


----------

